# My Monday Watch



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I haven't worn this for a while but I thought it deserves an outing

It's a 1970's Bifora skin diver 115 without date.

Bifora as far as I am aware pretty much did everything in house from dials to hands all the way through to movements.

German and understated  .










I did have on an 18mm black calf strap but after nipping to lidl I landed a couple of SS bracelets this one goes ok with the Bifora I think

Watch Â£20 ish quid bracelet about Â£1.50

Bargain monday


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Got a lot going for it, that has. I've no idea what movement it has, but in terms of styling and dimensions - proportions etc. - has more class than many much more (ahem) up-market watches. Modern watch designers could learn a lot from that. Has a nice sort of Omega SM300 look about it. Great find; well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Not sure I know it's a Bifora in house movement possibly the B 115/1 -

calibre Bifora 115/1(CLD), 17 jewels, Rufa-Anti-Shockshock protection, though that's the movement for the date version


----------

